# VIENNA | The Icon Vienna | 88m | 60m | 35m | Prep



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

*The Icon Vienna*

*Quick facts*
- 10th district, Gertrude-Fröhlich-Sandner-Straße
- Height: 88m, 60m, 35m
- Total floor space: 92.000m²
- Construction start: 2015
- Architects: JSWD
- Developer: Signa
- Thread @ austrian section: The Icon Vienna






















































http://www.jswd-architekten.de/de/projekte/buerohandel/businesscentera01theiconvienna/#

*Location*
Next to the new Main Station








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-FhAdxgIwI...A/8MT5SB0Uh7M/s1600/Hauptbahnhof-13012015.jpg​


----------



## ChegiNeni (Apr 18, 2012)

Pics by *biosciemax*


----------

